# global exotics seige



## miss2 (Feb 12, 2010)

U.S. Global Exotics by The PETA [email protected]@[email protected]@http://widget-91.slide.com/p1/3386706919823074705/lt_t017_v000_s0un_f00/images/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@lt_t017_v000_s0un_f00
not sure if this has been posted or not. not very nice at all


----------



## Ophidiophobe (Feb 12, 2010)

Quite unpleasant. There are allegations that the person running the show was from PETA, and that they intentionally mistreated the animals to document it, and shut down Global Exotics. However, I find it hard to believe only one person could be responsible for the horrific abuse at Global Exotics. Clearly the US lacks appropriate governing of it's wildlife trade. Sad stuff. this.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like its being run by either aussies or kiwis if you got to the site and watch the vid.


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats really disturbing.....


----------



## miss2 (Feb 12, 2010)

its horrible isnt it.
also just realised i spelt siege wrong... sorry


----------



## Bricked (Feb 12, 2010)

*******cking hell.


----------



## jessb (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's a mix of compliance and economic factors (which are connected) If there was more regulation (and implementation of regulations) then the quality (and cost) of care would improve. With the increased cost, pet shop owners would put more value on the lives of these animals and there is more motivation to house and feed them adequately.

While PETA see this as an argument not to keep pets at all, I see it as an argument for greater regulation around pet keeping of all kinds.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 12, 2010)

just proves what kind of sic people live in this world.


----------



## Insane (Feb 12, 2010)

definitely Kiwi's from the video.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2010)

Insane said:


> definitely Kiwi's from the video.


wat video i only can see pics, no sound either


----------



## Insane (Feb 12, 2010)

if you click on the slide it takes you to the peta website. they have a video there.


----------



## nicman72 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very filthy indeed. Obviously the buck is the driving factor here, but from what I can see, their stock losses must have been substantial. Was the company actually turning over a profit with those sorts of conditions? 
Nic


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 12, 2010)

Makes you sick! Some people!! *shakes head*


----------



## euan (Feb 13, 2010)

Read the seizure statement.
Note the number of deaths reported then compare that to the numbers of animals held.
The actual number of deaths as a % is quite small.
Note the person making the complaint was also the person charged with caring for the animals as well as an undercover PETA guy.
Smells very wrong to me.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is crap, USA has to tighten up their animal protection laws. China get flack for their animal protection, but in all honesty I think America is just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## chilli (Feb 13, 2010)

miss2 said:


> also just realised i spelt siege wrong... sorry



wrong again, unless all those ill and dead animals were waiting for the capsicum bomb before they came out


----------



## kel (Feb 13, 2010)

as awful as that was to watch im very hesitant to believe anything peta shows


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 13, 2010)

kel said:


> as awful as that was to watch im very hesitant to believe anything peta shows


 
I agree with you, but I also know that there are woeful animal dealers there who don't give a toss about the animals they sell. 
If the animal protection laws were tighter and more restrictive, there would be so much less bad dealers. 
Exotics like these dealers have should be made illegal, many of them don't do well in captivity.
It makes me so angry that people are so desperate to have something 'different' that they accept anything. Animals deserve much better than this.:cry:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 13, 2010)

that disgusts me :evil: ! i am going 2 leave it at that coz i dont want an infraction!


Will


----------

